# Slippery Platform Steps - Options?



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I cut some small circles out of the textured non-skid tape and put a row of 3 or 4 on each step. Works like a charm.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm going to wrap mine with paracord like they do the steering wheels. I did my other wheel, it's not hard to do and 550 paracord is uv and rot resistant.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Paracord. Genius.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I did paracord on mine. goes pretty quick once you get into the swing of it. I ordered black paracord from amazon and knocked it out for like $6.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I did paracord on mine. goes pretty quick once you get into the swing of it. I ordered black paracord from amazon and knocked it out for like $6.


You are the one that gave me the idea but I couldn't remember where I saw it.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Project complete. Thanks for the great idea, y'all!










I left a tag on the right side to tie off the the hatch lid so that it stays open when I'm working in there (it doesn't have struts).


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

looks good, I need to add some fresh grip tape to mine. 
Those moonlight hatch springs are pretty nice and affordable for the hatches, I just ordered some to replace a couple bent ones on my waterman


----------

